# Defensor Method



## HKphooey (Aug 11, 2006)

I was listing some new info on StickArts.com when I came across the Defensor Method.  I have seen the info listed internet, but was interested to hear form anyone who trains in or has experienced the Defensor Method.

Thanks in advance!


----------

